# White Bass



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Has anyone been catching any white bass on the Missouri River yet?White bass are a hoot, tasty little buggers too.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

As far as the white bass go...I usually get into them when the eyes start hitting. And the rumer mill has it that they are starting to pick up so it might be any day now that the whities start hitting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have seen ONLY ONE caught so far, and I've fished up by Washburn to south of Bismarck. We had some amazing days last year so I hope they show up soon.....always fun when the walleyes get slow.


----------

